# [SOLVED] Snipping tool hotkey?



## calebgl (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi!

I LOVE that new snipping tool in Windows 7. Is there a way to invoke it using a single hotkey?

So far I have been to assign it to a key combination (CTRL+F11) but this is not convenient enough for me. I prefer assigning it to an unused single key.

Is this possible?

Thanks,
Caleb


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*

Hi I use F7 (windows has little use for it:-


----------



## calebgl (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*

Thanks jenae. Now I know that this is possible and that's great. The problem is that I run several applications that use the F1-F12 keys so the solution that works for you doesn't work for me.

I am looking for a way to assign this amazing snipping tool to one of the keys that are never used, like *Scroll Lock* or *Pause*.

Any idea how to do that?

Thanks,
Caleb


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*

i just drag a short cut icon onto the taskbar


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*

. . me too


----------



## calebgl (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*



dai said:


> i just drag a short cut icon onto the taskbar


dai, thanks. I have already done that (created a shortcut icon in the taskbar) - even before posting my question.

But I use the snipping tool a lot and prefer a single key hotkey - if there is such a solution.

Other ideas?

Thanks,
Caleb


----------



## jen9287 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*

Caleb, do you know how to google? I just typed "Snipping Tool Hot Key" and found this: 


http://www.softwarecandy.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_free_shipping_info&cPath=2&products_id=73

Does this help?


----------



## calebgl (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*

Thank you Jen! I just downloaded it and works great.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Snipping tool hotkey?*

glad you have it sorted


----------

